# Idiots guide to trigger props



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

I want to use the atmosfear fx series of DVDs and they say you can trigger this.m how is this done? I have very limited knowledge of advance computer usage, is this going to be over my head?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The support portion of their web site mentions using the remote to trigger the effects with some of their DVDs. They don't have a solution listed if you want to use a switch or other action to trigger the effect.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> The support portion of their web site mentions using the remote to trigger the effects with some of their DVDs. They don't have a solution listed if you want to use a switch or other action to trigger the effect.


Yeah now if any of my old DVD players had a remote.....guess I'll be buying a universal remote just to see how it works


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Found this on YouTube - he mentions having a downloadable tutorial on his web site:


----------



## darrylqmiller (Oct 22, 2012)

http://www.frightprops.com/controllers-electronics/video-controllers.html

Was looking at these to use with the new projector I just bought but I already spent like $800 this week on Halloween stuff so I think I'm going to be stuck with just projecting in a window on a loop and calling it quits this year.


----------

